# sundays smoke



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

fired up the smoker on sunday to finish up the last of the venison for the year. this time it was snack sticks. a 25# batch of pepper sticks and a 10# batch of hot sticks. heres the first load.









and the first batched sealed up.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Nice Bill!

But-

This thread is useless without samples!!!!:lol:


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

OH boy, that looks so good.I can almost taste it from here!. Very nice!


----------

